# Dordt at Steam



## cor (Nov 6, 2005)

On 19 may 2006 there is a Naval Parade in Dordrecht Holland it's a start of the Largest steampower event in Europe.
20 Steamships, 75 steamengines, model exhibition, oldtimer buses and so on.
If you like to visit it put the date in your diary.



Cor Boer http://home.tiscali.nl/corboer


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

20 steamships...what a feast.

Too far for me to come Cor but I hope you are there with your camera and I look forward to your photos


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Same for me, too far and the Boss wont give me a pass anyway...but I will look forward to seeing the pictures you are going to post!!.
Cheers...


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Actually this event is planned for 3 days, but the parade is on the 19th, from 20:00-21:30 hrs.Approximate 250.000 visitors are expected, in this little town.[120.000 inhabitants]

http://www.dordtinstoom.nl/home_eng.htm


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ruud and cor,

Consider yourselves officially appointed as SN's correspondents and photographers at "Dordt in Stoom - 2006." We expect a full report by 192359 UTC May! (Scribe)

The website looks very interesting, should be quite a spectacle in Dordrecht. (Thumb)


----------



## cor (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello Doug, Ruud and Gulpers this steam event is every two years the last was in 2004 if you look on my page you see pictures of it its on http://home.tiscali.nl/corboer


Cor Boer Papendrecht Holland [email protected]


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Cor,

Nice site with some lovely photographs. Quite nostalgic for me since I used to see SHIELDHALL and her partner ship DALMARNOCK passing my house daily when I was a youngster. The used to come down the Clyde and pass Gourock about 1200 hrs on their way to the Outer Firth to jettison their cargoes. We would see them making their way upriver again about 1530 hrs. (Thumb)


----------



## cor (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello mr Gulpers

The SS Shieldhall is still a nice ole lady she have made this year on here 50 enniversary a trip to Glagow.
She has I think the last three events of Dordt at Steam in Dordrecht Holland.
At 2004 I have been on board several times because I have contact whit a vieuw crewmembers.
So I have the Englisch site translated in Dutch
Maybe we seen you in Holland at the steamfair

By the way Dordt at Steam organisation have a site
www.dordtinstoom.nl the site is in Dutch, German and Englisch.

Greetings Cor Boer Papendrecht Holland [email protected]*****

Ahoy Cor,
Once again, I have edited out an email address posted on an Open Forum. This is not a good idea as, although with the best of intentions, it may result in some unwelcome mail arriving in your Inbox, and that's what you're not waiting for, isn't it?
If any Members wish to reply to Cor, you can do so via a PM[Private Message]

Btw, that link was already posted by me.

http://www.dordtinstoom.nl/home_eng.htm


----------



## cor (Nov 6, 2005)

Oke Cor


----------

